# Midnight Commander



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi!

I had a problem with update of MC and I deinstalled it. Than I try to install again and I got the same error:


```
bs/libmc_la-util.o
util.c: In function 'is_printable':
util.c:111: error: 'eight_bit_clean' undeclared (first use in this function)
util.c:111: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
util.c:111: error: for each function it appears in.)
util.c:114: error: 'full_eight_bits' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[3]: *** [libmc_la-util.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2/lib'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2/lib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.

===>>> make failed for misc/mc
===>>> Aborting update
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

Do a `# make clean && make clean-depends` in the port's directory first.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 10, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Do a `# make clean && make clean-depends` in the port's directory first.



Thank you very much.

I did and I got the same error.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you try update yue port tree and try again ?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 10, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Do you try update yue port tree and try again ?



Yes, I did. It was the huge update...


----------



## mitek (Feb 11, 2010)

Same problem here.



```
util.c: In function 'is_printable':
util.c:111: error: 'eight_bit_clean' undeclared (first use in this function)
util.c:111: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
util.c:111: error: for each function it appears in.)
util.c:114: error: 'full_eight_bits' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[3]: *** [libmc_la-util.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2/lib'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2/lib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you turn off iconv support?


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Feb 11, 2010)

try update ports tre!!!
current version mc is 4.7.0.2_1, updated 10.02.2010
http://www.freshports.org/misc/mc/
now rebuild mc-4.7.0.2_1 on 8.0-STABLE amd64 without any errors


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

MC does have package
do `pkg_info | grep mc`
This will give the complete name of mc
then do `pkg_delete mc-x.x-x` what ever is the complete name
then do `pkg_add  -r mc`
when done
`rehash`
`mc`


----------



## ckester (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you asked the port's maintainer about this?


----------



## mitek (Mar 1, 2010)

Guys, mc port has been fixed on 10/02/2010, see Vitaly's post 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=67327&postcount=8

No problems since then.


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.midnight-commander.org/ticket/1992

Ive got exactly this problem with version 4.7.0.2_1 - I don't quite understand the bug tracker - do you think its fixed and if so how to apply patches etc?


----------



## mitek (Mar 2, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> http://www.midnight-commander.org/ticket/1992
> 
> Ive got exactly this problem with version 4.7.0.2_1 - I don't quite understand the bug tracker - do you think its fixed and if so how to apply patches etc?




I've done the following:

```
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/misc/mc
make clean install
```

and it worked with no problem at all.


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 2, 2010)

Mitek - thats *exactly* what I did.

Still bombs on ftp commands tho


----------



## yvonney (Mar 10, 2010)

There's be a lot of updates and changes to mc over past few months in various linux distro as well.
I did my freebsd compile with one of the option turned off (i believe it was the one above here, iconv was it?)  Perhaps don't need to do that now though. Anyways I still start my mc  "mc -u" or it won't move around. Hope I've recalled correctly.


----------

